# GOLD COAST Broadwater 25-04



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

im keen to chase down a feed this wednesday morning, '
is anyone keen to join me at cobaki lakes? or is there somewhere else on the Gold Coast your interested in fishing?

im keen to fish anywhere as long as we can catch some reasonable fish worth eating. anyone keen or got any ideas??


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

What about Palm Beach Reef early?

Myself, Dale, and possibly another friend are keen to give it a go and the conditions might be quite good there on Wednesday morning.

Could be last chance for a mac!

Matt


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Matt,

to be honest mate im not that keen on palmy mate, 
ive been out there a couple of times with Duran and hardly seen a fish let alone caught one myself. I know the place does fire from time to time but this year has been quiet and in my opinion its too inconsistent at the moment,

maybe next summer the macks will come back


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Guys,

I have decided to give Crab Island and surrounding areas in the broadwater a go. Bassman (Sam) and I will be launching from just north of Runaway Bay marina at 5.30 am

anyone interested?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> just north of Runaway Bay marina at 5.30 am


Ben on your way up have a look at Howard St ramp [you pass it on way to the other ramp] you may find you have less boats to contend with getting over to Crab and the Khyber Pass


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Richo,

will definately have a look at that ramp.

have u fished crab much? ive never been but am keen for a feed of lizards and thought that its prolly our best bet. any tips mate on crab or flatty spots appreciated mate?

hey your not interested in joining us are you mate?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> have u fished crab much?


Ben haven't been there since I got the kayak

From Howard St go the other side of Crab and another 250m north are some more tiny mangrove islands, be worthwhile trying the banks to the left NW of them for lizards


----------

